# If theres spiders in your post there should be a warning....



## allison_dcp (Aug 4, 2012)

just saying **shutters**


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 4, 2012)

Close your shutters if photos of spiders make you shudder.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 4, 2012)

While shuddering, Please don't close your shutters on a poor spider! You might squish him, and SPIDERS need love too!  




Jumping Spider - Close Up by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 4, 2012)

I think we've had this discussion! You are SO right.


----------



## fiziwig (Aug 4, 2012)

AWWWW What cutie! Don't you just love those big bulging eyes?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 5, 2012)

fiziwig said:


> AWWWW What cutie! Don't you just love those big bulging eyes?



Those are BIG SAD eyes... all of this persecution hurts, after all! He is just what nature designed him to be.. and he is a marvel of evolution! But so many people hate him, for no reason at all... except that he is "different"!! Poor little guy!


----------



## jon25 (Aug 5, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> While shuddering, Please don't close your shutters on a poor spider! You might squish him, and SPIDERS need love too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! I normally dont like pictures of spiders but this one is an exception!


----------

